# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Учет основных средств в 1С: 8,2 бюджет

## lesha00000

Получилось так, что мы приобрели монитор и системный блок по ст.340 (материальные запасы). мне нужно создать ОС. Списываю комплектующие на себестоимость НФА на 106.31 с указанием вновь созданного Основного средства в справочнике ОС, затем делаю Принятие к учету изготовленных ОС  Д.101.34 К 106.31 и пытаюсь заполнить табличку, а он пишет: "*Итог количества в таблице превышает количество единиц на счете 106.31*". Если делать принятие через бух.операцию, то он не заполняет колонки: дата принятия к учету, мес.сумма амортизации и др. Что делать?

----------

